# New Member's Website



## NER2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi.  My name is Norman Riley.  I shoot large format, b&w film, and I print on silver gelatin papers.  My website features selected images made from 1980 to the present. 

N. Riley
photographs by norman e. riley


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome. Hope you stick around TPF!

Your work is exquisite, and spans a long time frame. This is well worth the click, for TPF members who dislike clicking on external links--this ain't the typical link.


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Jan 18, 2017)

Your work is superb! But the website could use a little finessing -- not clear what the list on page 9 refers to. The  Contact link should be on the first page. The list of links on page 10 should probably be on a separate page called Links. And there's no info about you anywhere.


----------



## Ysarex (Jan 18, 2017)

Some very nice photos -- how do you get them digitized?

Joe


----------



## NER2 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you all!   I appreciate the warm reception!  The list on page 9 of my site refers to museums and other institutions where some of my photographs are currently held.  The San Luis Obispo Museum Of Art, for example, has 30 of my still life images in its permanent collection and the Fernie Museum has, in its permanent collection, 24 landscape images made during the time I was artist-in-residence at Glacier National Park.  I change the photographs on the site from time to time, but my aim in general is to keep the site minimal like the pictures presented there.  I will think about the suggestions offered for the layout and content of the site - thank you for those.   I am not sure what “digitizing” my images refers to.   I shoot, develop, and subsequently print film images.  I  scan my photographs into my computer using an Epson V700 scanner and a program called “SilverFast.”  I have a program called Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 that allows me to resize the scanned images and make other adjustments to approximate the appearance of the print as best as I can.  I hope that answers your question.

Thanks again,

N. Riley
photographs by norman e. riley


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2017)

Digitizing would be the part of the process using the Epson V700 scanner and the software that drives that. The word digitizing has sort of supplanted the word 'scanning', since  is now possible to take a slide,neg, or print, and "digitize" it using a high grade lens and camera and some type of illumination source, and in that way turn analog materials in to "digitized" images which can be processed additojnally using a computer and software--all without a scanner. However, one can also "digitize" prints with a scanner of various types.


----------

